# Albuquerque RailRunner to Ballon Festival October



## Guest_rms492_* (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, was wondering when the balloon festival schedule for the ABQ RailRunner will be up?

Have bought my Amtrak tickets to ABQ, reserved my hotel, and ready to GO.

Just need the tickets for the RailRunner and the entry into the balloon festival!

https://secure.balloonfiesta.com/sgl/index.php/pnr/


----------



## gswager (Apr 14, 2009)

There is plenty of time before purchasing ticket. That RailRunner is a commuter train, so there is no limited amount of tickets available. It will announced on website in late summer or early fall about the Balloon Fiesta.

Here's the RailRunner's info that was held *last year*. That'll give you some ideas about it. I'm sure that there will be more schedules to it because of new extension to Santa Fe last December.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 14, 2009)

Guest_rms492_* said:


> Hi, was wondering when the balloon festival schedule for the ABQ RailRunner will be up?Have bought my Amtrak tickets to ABQ, reserved my hotel, and ready to GO.
> 
> Just need the tickets for the RailRunner and the entry into the balloon festival!
> 
> https://secure.balloonfiesta.com/sgl/index.php/pnr/


I have been to the Balloon Fiesta twice as a balloon crew member. I have had the chance to fly five times!!! If you have any questions about the Fiesta, Private Message (PM) me.


----------



## gswager (Apr 14, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> I have been to the Balloon Fiesta twice as a balloon crew member. I have had the chance to fly five times!!! If you have any questions about the Fiesta, Private Message (PM) me.


As long as you stay away from the powerline.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 15, 2009)

gswager said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to the Balloon Fiesta twice as a balloon crew member. I have had the chance to fly five times!!! If you have any questions about the Fiesta, Private Message (PM) me.
> ...


Unfortunately, it was a pilot I know who was killed at last year's Fiesta (struck a powerline). The area is getting too built up to sustain the number of balloons they have each year. Something is going to have to change.


----------

